# Who makes a good flashlight?



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

What is a good decently priced flashlight? I'm looking for some light, small and bright. This is the one I'm looking at. Anyone have one of these?

https://www.amazon.com/J5-Tactical-V1-Pro-Flashlight-Original/dp/B00V7T1YRQ?th=1


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Streamlight


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a great question. The best answer has to start with you determining what you want to use it for- daily carry, work, glove box, tackle box, tactical?
Are you looking to fill a close area with a lot of light, or to be able to see in detail a distance away? Today, flashlights are available with reflectors with either of these options, or a combination of the two.
As a part of that you need to decide how bright you want your beam to be. Look at the Lumens ratings for the flashlights you are considering. That's the standard all decent lights use.
If you want a general use, close range flashlight you won't need more than 100-200 lumens, unless you want to use it for a self-defense tool. Then you have more decisions to make.
Is a blueish light OK, or do you want a white light? Today's LED emitters (bulbs) are a big part of your flashlight. The type of light, and the energy efficiency of them can be considered before buying.
You also need to consider your need for how you want to power your flashlight. There are some that take AAA, AA, some designed for specific rechargeable batteries, some that allow either types to be used in them; and now rechargeable models that recharge on a base.
You will find that LED flashlights will give you two types of light beam output depending upon whether or not you are using standard batteries(Lithium Ion) or rechargeable batteries of the same size. Maximum performance from your flashlight will come from rechargeable batteries if its designed to use both.

I've bought a couple dozen of different types, some for myself and quite a few to give away to others.
The brightest one I have produces 1000 lumens, but brighter ones are available.
My latest one is an Olight Maverick M18 that I like very well.

PM me if you have any questions I can help you with.

Check out www.candlepowerforums.com if you want to really educate yourself about flashlights and rechargeable batteries. There are comparison write-ups for them, and battery chargers.

The one you are looking at is an entry level one imo.
For the price, if you just want a general flashlight, with over 7,000 reviews at amazon for the one you posted; it looks like it would probably work fine.
Like Tom said, Streamlight is known to make good ones. Fenix, Nightcore, Surefire, are a few more. Olight is a somewhat more affordable line, but still has great features and a quality build. All have "tactical" models designed for police and military use and have a big following. They're designed for more rugged use and have some hand-to-hand fighting features, as well as can be set up to mount to guns.
Fully machined bodies cost considerably more than stamped or pressed bodies.
Any more there's an entire universe of LED lights out there.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have some samples from from this company........... https://www.nebotools.com/ ........that are awesome lights. Don't think you can buy direct from them, but may be able to find them online or through a dealer.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

My Fenix LD20 is the smallest size AA flashlight I own. Its an excellent light with a general use maximum Lumens of 180. The current version is the LD22 with a max. lumens of 300.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ringmuskie9 said:


> What is a good decently priced flashlight? I'm looking for some light, small and bright. This is the one I'm looking at. Anyone have one of these?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/J5-Tactical-V1-Pro-Flashlight-Original/dp/B00V7T1YRQ?th=1


I have 2 of those lights and they work really well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Stream light polytac 90 can not be beat

Felix makes a great head lamp also


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you want a small bright light to carry in your pocket look at the cr2 flashlight on ebay. if your looking for a real bright light that's still a small light then check out the blue wolflight item number 111664145860. it has 1200 lum and runs off 2 18650 batteries. I use similar lights for everything. they are great lights for deer hunting. they really light up the woods. there about 5 1/2" long and about 1" in diameter. the head unit is just a little larger. if you want a light that has zoom and has 5 modes then watch tv for the add for the bell and Howell flashlight. I see the add all the time on tv. you get 2 lights for 19.95 and they are rated up to 5000 lum. if I see the add in the next couple of days i'll post the info. or you can find all kinds of bright small flashlights on ebay by just typing in bright flashlight. I have one light a little smaller than a soda can that will light up my whole pole barn that's about 100 yrds away. most of these lights take the 18650 batteries which you can buy off ebay. I've bought several of these lights off ebay and only had one light I wasn't happy with. you can get the rechargeable batteries and charger off ebay and be good for yrs.
sherman


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. A lot of good info here. I am basically just looking for a light I can throw in my pack for hunting, or in the boat as well as other types of outdoor activities. Something that is rugged and will not break easily. I know there are a lot of different ones out there but I really never thought about spending more than 30- 40 bucks on a flashlight. I have a head lamp that I like and use a lot. It is good for up close use but not for tracking a deer or lighting up a large area if needed. I do like the idea of being able to zoom if need or zoom out for a larger lighted up area. I think my decision just got harder. However, it seems that no matter what light I go with the 18650 batteries are a popular choice. 

Thanks again for the info guys and it looks like I need to read about a few more lights.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I've become a fan of the $2 cheapies if you're just needing a little light now and again ... lost, misplaced or had stolen to many of the nice ones, now those stay home and I take the cheapos, they work and if you lose it no big deal ...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Scored a multi-pack of MagLites at Costco years ago. Ended up buying 3 packs. Each came with a big triple D battery model; and a small AA pocket style twist on and off model. All LEDs. Bright as all get out and durable. Have dropped them on rocks or in the water on fishing trips and no issues. The triple D model is just a bit smaller than the ones LEOs use. In case of emergency you could flip it around and do damage with it like a baton. The AA model is bright enough I can shine it across some of the wider stretches of the GMR and clearly see what's over on the other side without issue. It's also waterproof. I have older MagLites without the LED that are over 15 years old and they still work great.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Scored a multi-pack of MagLites at Costco years ago. Ended up buying 3 packs. Each came with a big triple D battery model; and a small AA pocket style twist on and off model. All LEDs. Bright as all get out and durable. Have dropped them on rocks or in the water on fishing trips and no issues. The triple D model is just a bit smaller than the ones LEOs use. In case of emergency you could flip it around and do damage with it like a baton. The AA model is bright enough I can shine it across some of the wider stretches of the GMR and clearly see what's over on the other side without issue. It's also waterproof. I have older MagLites without the LED that are over 15 years old and they still work great.


Sell me a pack...I have a flashlight fettish


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

if you get lucky.you can still find those multi packs of Maglites or their competitors here and there ... I have several Mags and I keep them where I know where they are


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Stream light is the way to go they are pricy but worth the money. Lot of different models to choose from replaceable batteries or rechargeable ones. I have one stingers that I have carried for 6 years an just replace the battery stick.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I love my surefire, but it uses 2 small 6 volt batts


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sell me a pack...I have a flashlight fetish





baitguy said:


> if you get lucky.you can still find those multi packs of Maglites or their competitors here and there ... I have several Mags and I keep them where I know where they are


Tom, trade you some Maglites for your boat. 

baitguy, I have mine placed about the house also and keep a AA in the glovebox of the car along with a triple D in the trunk. Having a very powerful light source at your fingertips is a must in my book.

Here's what they have now online. Often they have other stuff in the local stores also.
http://www.costco.com/work-lights-flashlights.html?sortBy=PriceMin|0&identifier=

Here's the pack I bought, this is at Home Depot. I paid less than $25 for it at Costco. Not sure if the lumens are the same as mine (mine are super bright), as sometimes Costco/Sam's Club have special made items that are a bit different than regular retail.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Maglite-LED-3D-2AA-Combo-Light-Pack-SX3401R/202550919


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Tom, trade you some Maglites for your boat.
> 
> baitguy, I have mine placed about the house also and keep a AA in the glovebox of the car along with a triple D in the trunk. Having a very powerful light source at your fingertips is a must in my book.
> 
> ...


I'll give ya 30.00


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll give ya 30.00


Man, you're a cheap ass! LOL


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

If you go with rechargeable batteries- a very good choice. (I got tired of dropping $15.00 for four AA Lithium Ion batteries to throw them away when done) ...for not much more you can have the rechargeables.

_Whichever sizes, you really want to buy quality ones._

At the website link I posted above you can read reviews along with flashlights for good batteries and chargers by electronics wizards who show scientific results in great detail.

In rechargeable batteries pay close attention to the milliamp hour [ mAh ] ratings for each battery you consider. That rating gives you an ability to compare how long that battery is designed to last per charge.

For 18650's, there is a Panasonic model that was the ultimate ones to own for reliability and performance.

Sony's CycleEnergy's and especially Sanyo's Eneloop Pro's get great reviews for their very reliable AA's.
I'm very happy with mine and use them throughout the house from our computer mouse to electronic thermometers, Canon A720 camera, hand held GPS, as well as flashlights.
I bought my Sony's combined with a charger for them, but have since bought a better charger that charges all the different format sizes, and also displays the level of charge a battery has.

Do not go cheap on your batteries or charger. Cheap ones not only typically have a shorter life per charge and shorter cycle life, but from what I've read are capable of catching fire.

Personally I like the color of light from the Cree emitters. its a clean white that really works great at distances as well as close range.

Oh, although I own one, personally I'd stay away from the CR123 battery size flashlights for two reasons. The first is that unless you also have a camera that runs on them, you have a very limited number of uses for them.
And secondly, there is a great selection of flashlights at various price-points for the AA and 18650 formats.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EStrong said:


> ?..
> ...I have older MagLites without the LED that are over 15 years old and they still work great.


Before you sell Tom one of those old mag lights with the ancient halogen bulb in it for $30, as a good jesture, you ought to replace the halogen bulb with a new replacement LED bulb so his will be as bright as yours.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Before you sell Tom one of those old mag lights with the ancient halogen bulb in it for $30, as a good jesture, you ought to replace the halogen bulb with a new replacement LED bulb so his will be as bright as yours.


30 for a set of 3


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I like my Surefire flashlight also, but they are a little pricey. here is the one I use
http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/p2x-fury-1.html


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Tractor supply. 10 dollars. Nice small flashlight with a zoom lens and push button on and off. There called Jobsmart. 3 aaa batteries. I have a few of the higher dollar lights and this one will do anything the others will do. The on, off button is big enough so that even my big fingers can work it. Even bought one for each of my grandsons and if they can't break it, they must be good.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 30 for a set of 3


Tom, Christmas is just around the corner.
Since ES has so many, maybe he'll send you a set to help light up your world a little.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

For and EDC I second Streamlight; specifically the Stylus Pro. I have carried this flashlight in my left front pocket for over four years and use it daily. I drop it all the time, it gets submerged every once in a while and the batteries seem to last me for months. You can't beat it for $23. Plus it's surprisingly bright.

https://www.amazon.com/Streamlight-...079634&sr=1-1&keywords=streamlight+stylus+pro


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

X2 with Flannel Carp- For an EDC (every day carry) light. I've had my Stylus Pro for about the same amount of time. I don't carry it every day, but its gone thru the clothes washer and came out clean, but none the worse for the experience... well, OK maybe a little dizzy at first. 
It is a single mode at 68 lumens as I recall. Its plenty bright enough for avg. daily needs. 

But its definitely not capable of spotting deer across a field. For that I'd recommend 300+ lumens with a smooth reflector, not an orange peel reflector.

I know of one flashlight builder who gives you some options of which reflector you want, or one of each. 
He is who I bought my 1000 lumens light from- https://shop.monsterflashlight.com/
They are designed and assembled in the USA. You will get a timely reply if you email him. That's a big problem for some companies anymore. His pricing is very reasonable.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Ruminator said:


> X2 with Flannel Carp- For an EDC (every day carry) light. I've haad my Stylus Pro for about the same amount of time. I don't carry it every day, but its gone thru the clothes washer and came out clean, but none the worse for the experience... well, OK maybe a little dizzy at first.
> It is a single mode at 68 lumens as I recall. Its plenty bright enough for avg. daily needs.


Actually I bought a new one a few months ago because the current revision of them are 90 lumens! I still think it seems brighter than that though.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

90 lumens, cool. 

For anyone considering an EDC, the big advantage of the Stylus Pro for EDC is its using two AAA batteries making it a very small in diameter in your pocket.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

i just ran across a good article on batteries. The Energizer Recharge is apparently performing as well as the Eneloops at a lower price. 
- http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-rechargeable-batteries/


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Use the Stylus Pro every day at work. Great small light. Had it somewhere around 5 years.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if your wanting a small carry light you cant beat the nitecore r5 cr2 flashlight on ebay for 30 bucks. I carry 2 of them in my pocket and they are very bright. I use the cr2 rechargeable batteries and they last for yrs. I've carried 1 of them so long the black is just about worn off. they are rated at 170 lm on high and 50 lm on med and 20 lm on low. they don't have a switch but the head turns to turn the light on and off. just turn it until the light comes on is low, turn it a little more and you get med, then tighten it down for high. it does cost a little to get the batteries and charger. but once you make the investment you have a bright little light that's about 2" long and maybe 3/4" in diameter. I use mine for everything from lighting my way in the dark to looking at things that's just to dark to see.
sherman


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow Tom! You've gotten your money's worth out of that flashlight! 
I like its look.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> Wow Tom! You've gotten your money's worth out of that flashlight!
> I like its look.


It's just getting worn in


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

check out atomicbeam.com 2 bell and Howell 5000 lm flashlights for 29.98. has zoom and 5 modes. I would buy them myself but I like a single mode light for my uses. I do like the zoom though. the add makes them look like awesome lights.
sherman


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Ruminator said:


> i just ran across a good article on batteries. The Energizer Recharge is apparently performing as well as the Eneloops at a lower price.
> - http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-rechargeable-batteries/


Those Energizers sound like a good deal! Found this at Costco, $23.99 online for members only.
http://www.costco.com/Panasonic-Eneloop-Rechargeable-Battery-Kit.product.100308742.html


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Streamlight and Coast are my favorite and have lasted the longest.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

I have an Olympia RG 850, it gets used every night when I take my dog out, I always check for coyotes, I've had it for almost 2 years, maybe charge it 4-5 times a year, I like it, it's pretty small too.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

I've had good luck with a coast hp1 that I bought off Amazon for 10$.i just use regular double a batteries.ive had it over a year and like it more and more.i carry it in my pocket everyday and it gets used a lot.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just bought a Surefire today at Vance's. One thing that always concerned me when buying a new flashlight was the importance of Lumens. I've never had anything to compare the number with. (brightness) Lumens range from 44 to 1100. So I bought a unit for 60 bucks with lumen of 340. 340 is plenty bright enough. 340 I think will freaking blind you. I can not even imagine what 1100 rated flashlight would be. I think I can safely say to anyone wanting to buy a LED flashlight, 300 to 400 lumens is plenty good enough. What suprised me was the range of the prices. Obviously, the higher the lumen, the higher the value of light. Average price at Vances, I would say was in the 150 range.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## karlheinz3 (Sep 28, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 220452


Malkoff, HDS, or McGizmo for me!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Had to buy a 700 lumen flashlight. bought it at lowes for 20 bucks. It is bright. The low setting is as bright as the high setting on my surefire which is 350. If I didnt mutilate the packaging the surefire came in, I'd take it back and go buy 20 dollar flashlight. I fail to see why you'd spend couple hundred on light that costs 24.99 at lowes.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221914928163?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

5000 Lumens $5.69Free Shipping....Hard to beat that brightness at that price!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

montagc, after you get it, do a review for us.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I am somewhat of a flashlight nut case... I have owned lots and lots of them. If you want quality go with Streamlight or Pelican. My all time favorite is a Streamlight Protac 2AA. It's small enough to clip in your pants or shirt pocket. Has rear push button activation with bright, low and strobe features, It also come with a belt sheath if you prefer carry on your belt. I have given lots of these to friends and they love them. 
They sell between $36 and $60.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> montagc, after you get it, do a review for us.


Just got mine today.... Think I ordered it Thursday....With 3 AAA's it looked much brighter than my 3 C cell 500 lumen flashlight testing in the basement. The low is about the same as the 500 lumen I will give it a test tonight outside when its dark to see the range. I thinking more like a 1000 lumens than 5000 but it is bright.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

montagc said:


> Hmm, got mine as well. It is equally as bright as the tasco 250 lumen unit. The lens is different and focuses in such a way as to be able to see the led structure in the beam, no good. it also has a lot of halos on he outside. I gave it to my dad as he needed a truck light. The three brightness levels and sos were nice but unnecessary for my use.
> 
> Snakecharmer, what is the other model you compared it to?


it was a Duracell 500 Lumen from Costco.


----------



## walleyeslayer14 (Jul 5, 2012)

Stream light is the best imo


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

I used a lot of different flashlights on the job and none compares to this one.

http://www.galls.com/streamlight-polytac-90-flashlight?PMSRCH=flashlight


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221914928163?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 5000 Lumens $5.69Free Shipping....Hard to beat that brightness at that price!


I also bought this light, along with some 18650 batteries and a charger. Granted the best light I have had up until now is a Streamlight Polytac, I feel like this ebay special is a great light for the price especially. If I lost it, I wouldn't be heartbroken.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Got the new Nebo 320 flashlight which has a rechargeable docking station that can use your android phone charging cable. Beautiful lightweight powerful optical quality light.

I threw away the junky Maglights in the trash due to cheap circuitry and the costs of shipping them back was not worth it.


----------



## RichardAA (May 20, 2021)

I used to have small ones in the yard.


----------



## Ace864 (Jul 1, 2021)

It's hard for me to choose one, I usually take the most expensive one. I agree that it's not the best way to make a decision on something.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Streamlight stinger


----------

